# Meursault vs. surskitty



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 1, 2015)

Meursault said:
			
		

> *Format*: 2 v 2 single
> *Style*: set
> *DQ*: two weeks
> *Damage Cap*: 45%
> ...


Meursault vs. surskitty

*Meursault's Active Squad*

 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Refraction* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure> @ Water Stone
 *The Mountain Called Monkey* the male Primeape <Anger Point>
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate>
 *Duke* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
 *Georgia* the female Swablu <Natural Cure>
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Petaya Berry
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts>
 *Bass* the male Munchlax <Pickup> @ Soothe Bell
 *Schwyz* the female Swirlix <Unburden> @ Whipped Dream


*surskitty's Active Squad*

 *Viktor* the male Machop <Guts> @ Prism Scale
 *Maxine* the female Cyndaquil <Blaze>
 *Sierra* the female Zubat <Inner Focus> @ Black Sludge
 *Schtolteheim Reinbach III* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Arshtat* the female Hoppip <Chlorophyll> @ Eviolite
 *Jeane* the female Pichu <Static> @ Soothe Bell
 *Chiepoo* the male Meowth <Technician> @ Amulet Coin
 *Elenor Silverberg* the female Venonat <Tinted Lens>
 *Eugene* the male Taillow <Guts> @ Prism Scale
 *Cleo* the female Fletchling <Gale Wings> @ Sharp Beak

*Command Order*

Meursault sends out their Pokemon
surskitty sends out their Pokemon and gives commands
Meursault gives commands
I dust off my keyboard and ref


----------



## nastypass (Feb 1, 2015)

Let's go wiiiiiiith Ruin!


----------



## surskitty (Feb 1, 2015)

Reinbach, you're up!

Fuck it, let's go for broke.  Start off with a *Belly Drum* and lob some *Double-Edges*.  If they go for an Earthquake, *Counter* it.

*Belly Drum* ~ *Double-Edge*/*Counter* ~ *Double-Edge*/*Counter*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 1, 2015)

Set up with *Reflect*, followed by *Psych Up* to copy that attack maxing. Then go in with a *Drill Run*.

*Reflect ~ Psych Up ~ Drill Run*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 8, 2015)

Ah, nature. The wondrous purity of every living thing existing in a harmony unseen between us humans. Take, for example, this estuary here. A serene river tranquilly flowing through an undisturbed plot of land, the surroundings lazily wavering as a cool breeze gently disturbs the sometimes-still grass. Yes, there's certainly nothing here that would ever suggest any sort of conflict. 

Until a few moments ago, that is. 

In a flash of light, a slightly disoriented and incredibly excited official clad in league-specific clothing appears, toting a sword on his back and enthusiasm in his eyes. Two more bright disturbances signal the appearance of two trainers, each looking fairly anxious. The referee reaches for the whistle around his neck, fumbling with it for a few moments as he organizes his thoughts. The two trainers shake hands, walk to opposite sides of the once-peaceful battlefield, and steel themselves, pokeballs at the ready. With a loud shrill, the ref signals the start of the fight. 

*ROUND ONE:*

*Team Meursault*  (OO)







*Ruin* the Baltoy
<Levitate> (N/A)
Health: *100%*
Energy: *100%*
Status: Normal
Conditon: Rotating


*Team Meursault*  (OO)







*Schtolteheim Reinbach III* the Cleffa
<Magic Guard> (M)
@ Soothe Bell
Health: *100%*
Energy: *100%*
Status: Normal
Conditon: Ready to pound this relic back into the ground

*ROUND START!*​
In an instant, the combatants are ready to go. One is a small, star-shaped mammal that would normally draw laughter or sighs due to its stature; this one, however, seems different. Despite his pink coloration and the bell on a red ribbon dangling around his neck, the expression he carries on its face is one of intense pride. His opponent appears indifferent. The small clay toy opposite the Cleffa gives off a low hum as it rotates and floats a few inches above the ground, disturbing the grass around it in mysterious patterns and giving the pink star across the battlefield an eternal stare. The Baltoy, aptly named Ruin, begins to glow with a golden aura and then proceeds to spin faster, generating energy from some unseen source. The golden glow expands out into a dome of light that surrounds both the Baltoy and its trainer, singing the grass around it. Reinbach, the Cleffa, becomes enraged as he sees this. His plans, interrupted? Puffing out his middle section in a gesture that could possibly be taken as defiant, Reinbach pummels his central body with his tiny appendages, producing a frenetic rhythm accentuated by the jingles of his bell. In most cases, this would simply be adorable, but the war beat calls forth a blazing aura that surrounds the Cleffa and almost makes the sight terrifying. 

Realizing an opportunity when it sees one, Ruin abruptly stops rotating and focuses its gaze upon the enraged Cleffa across the field. A white beam shoots out from behind the dome and envelops a very surprised Reinbach, who floats in the air for a few seconds, flailing, before gently falling back down to the ground. As he picks himself up and looks towards the golden barrier across the field he can just make out the same blazing aura that surrounds him enveloping his opponent. Furious, Reinbach charges towards the golden fortress ahead of him. The ground rumbles during his approach, a white light washing over his body as he picks up speed. When he reaches distance a few feet away from his target Reinbach launches himself towards the dome and streaks across the battlefield the last few feet, colliding with the dome in a brilliant flash of light. Reinbach is held in place in front of the barrier for a few moments before he penetrates it and impacts Ruin, slamming into the top with a devastating force and recoiling out of the barrier and onto the ground a foot or so away. Ruin is knocked into the ground and bounces off of it, coming to a rest on the soil. The top floats back upwards and re-solidifies the flickering dome surrounding it.  

Intact, Reinbach once again gets up from the ground and dusts himself off, pleased with the results. He turns towards the dome of light with an indignant look. How could it still be standing after the last hit? His annoyance turns to fear as he realizes the ringing in his ears is not the result of his impact but of Ruin's wildly increased rotation speed. The Baltoy envelops itself in a blue aura and skyrockets out of the dome, spinning madly. Reinbach's gaze follows the Baltoy through the sky until he realizes that the top is set on a collision course. Ruin zooms back down to the ground and aligns himself like a missile toward Reinbach, the rotating tip of its underside gleaming in the sun. Reinbach frantically turns and runs away as he realizes the Baltoy's true course, but his efforts are in vain. Ruin collides with the Cleffa at a blinding speed and Reinbach is knocked flying towards his trainer. Reinbach skids across the ground before coming to a stop. When he gets up, the look on is face is one of pure malice. Letting off a war cry amplified by his pain, Reinbach charges back towards Ruin and swathes himself in the same white light as before. One strong blow is traded for another as Reinbach collides with the Reflect barrier like a meteor, forced to stop for a few moments before breaking through and exacting his revenge on the Baltoy. Bouncing off and falling towards the ground a fourth time, the Cleffa picks himself up and shoots another venomous glare at his indifferent opponent.

*ROUND END!*

*Team Meursault*  (OO)







*Ruin* the Baltoy
<Levitate> (N/A)
Health: *78%*
Energy: *83%*
Status: +6 ATK. Reflect Barrier up for 2 more actions.
Conditon: Rotating with a slight precession. 


*Team surskitty*  (OO)







*Schtolteheim Reinbach III* the Cleffa
<Magic Guard> (M)
@ Soothe Bell
Health: *69%*
Energy: *80%*
Status: +6 ATK
Conditon: Furious with Ruin.​
*Referee's Notes*

Reflect cost twice as much energy to keep up during the onslaught, given how damaging those attacks would have been (2% extra energy total)
Slight cosmetic note- I might change the tense of future rounds, or at the very least a future battle. I've always written reffings in present, but I'm currently experimenting.
As for frequency: I'm currently in-between laptops, so reffings will be slightly infrequent, but only for the next week or so. 

*NEXT ROUND:*

Meursault commands
surskitty commands
I ref


----------



## surskitty (Feb 8, 2015)

Reinbach has Magic Guard.  There is no recoil.  Also, shouldn't recoil be based off actual damage?

Meursault sent out a baltoy, also.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 8, 2015)

Magic Guard does not prevent recoil or self-damage in game, and it didn't specify in the database, so I based it off of that. Also, I sort of agree on the recoil issue, but Reinabach impacted both the reflect barrier and Ruin, so I don't see why he wouldn't take full recoil.

And whoops, I knew I had some form of clerical error in there. Let me fix that real quick.


----------



## surskitty (Feb 8, 2015)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Magic Guard does not prevent recoil or self-damage in game, and it didn't specify in the database, so I based it off of that. Also, I sort of agree on the recoil issue, but Reinabach impacted both the reflect barrier and Ruin, so I don't see why he wouldn't take full recoil.
> 
> And whoops, I knew I had some form of clerical error in there. Let me fix that real quick.


You were saying?


> With Magic Guard, Clefable can abuse a recoil-free Double-Edge and use Life Orb while still maintaining a great deal of bulk.


Everything except direct damage caused by an opponent.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 8, 2015)

Bulbapedia agrees that Magic Guard blocks recoil.  Also shouldn't I be commanding first, since surskitty did last round?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 8, 2015)

Sorry, misinterpreted the Bulbapedia page, Magic Guard does block recoil. Let me fix the Reinbach's damage. 

Also, yes. Sorry about the attack order.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 8, 2015)

Spam* Drill Run *some more; if Reinbach Protects, Detects, or appears to be readying a Counter, use *Cosmic Power* instead.

*Drill Run/Cosmic Power x3*


----------



## surskitty (Feb 8, 2015)

You know what's really hard to do?  Drill Run in the air.  Lead with a *Telekinesis* to hold it still, then throw some more *Double-Edge* if you think you can do that without leaving yourself vulnerable or *Secret Power* otherwise.

*Telekinesis* ~ *Double-Edge*/*Secret Power*~ *Double-Edge*/*Secret Power*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

*ROUND TWO:*

*Team Meursault*  (OO)







*Ruin* the Baltoy
<Levitate> (N/A)
Health: *78%*
Energy: *83%*
Status: +6 ATK
Conditon: Rotating with a slight precession


*Team Meursault*  (OO)







*Schtolteheim Reinbach III* the Cleffa
<Magic Guard> (M)
@ Soothe Bell
Health: *69%*
Energy: *80%*
Status: +6 ATK
Conditon: Furious with Ruin.​
*ROUND START!*

Reinbach's face dropped as he heard the familiar high-pitched whine that accompanied yet another Drill Run. Once again the Cleffa began a futile run in order to try and escape the twisting onslaught that was inevitably heading his way. Ruin erupted from the golden dome encasing him, carving his path through the air like a bullet. After a few tense moments the spinning top collided with Reinbach with an immense force and knocked him to the ground. Reinbach struggled to get up, the pain from the repeated beatings starting to take a toll on the small pokemon's energy and morale. He raised his head just in time to see Ruin rocket back into his protective dome. Seething with fury, Reinbach slowly stood and marched towards the dome until he had a clear look at his opponent. There would be no more trickery, no more spinning Baltoy rockets. A intense blue glow washed over Reinbach, and the same aura encased Ruin before lifting him from his height of a few centimeters above the ground to a height of a few meters. Ruin struggled, trying to maintain some form of constant rotation and stability, but ultimately failing to do so. Reinbach gave a sly grin. He had finally found something that his opponent wasn't prepared for. 

Ruin wobbled above the ground, frantically trying to restart his rotation and maintain his orientation. The Baltoy heard its trainer call out for yet another Drill Run through the strange sounds of psychic interference that coursed through its head. Ruin steeled itself and gave an almighty shudder before slowly beginning to turn. To Reinbach's dismay, the top slowly began to gain its rotation back. Reinbach tried to strengthen his grip on Ruin by increasing his psychic output, but the top's natural affinity for the mind overpowered him. Finally back up to speed, Ruin shot straight upwards, deflected by the telekinetic sheath around him, before adjusting his course and letting gravity do the work. Once again the furiously spinning pokemon struck Reinbach with its pointed underside, knocking him back and causing him to emit a cry of pain. The Baltoy then abruptly shot back to his side of the field and into his reflect barrier, the telekinetic force acting as an elastic and continuing to hold him in place. Reinbach grew increasingly more frustrated with each blow. If his grip on Ruin wouldn't stop its attacks, it would definitely make it an easier target. Keeping his eyes firmly locked on his opponent, who was now struggling to realign itself, Reinbach began to chant in an unknown language as he drew in energy from the verdant fields surrounding him. A green sphere of light began to for in his hands as he continued the chant with an ever-increasing volume and severity. The light shone brighter and grew to the size of a softball before Reinbach violently clapped his hands, condensing the sphere into an intense green cylinder that shot out at an amazing speed towards the helplessly floating ruin. The beam encompassed the top and exploded with a sharp crack, obscuring the field with a green-tinted cloud of gas and the smell of freshly cut grass. When the smoke cleared, Reinbach was astounded to see that his opponent had stopped moving completely, and was putting up no resistance to his psychic hold. After a few moments, the golden dome around Ruin flickered a few times and then promptly faded into nothingness. 

Meursault called out to their Pokemon, ordering it to hit the Cleffa with a fourth Drill Run. Reinbach braced himself for the impact, but he never heard the sharp whine of rapid rotation. Ruin remained encased in the pale blue glow a couple meters above the ground, immobile. A sitting duck. With a mad grin, Reinbach realized that he would finally be able to subject the pokemon before him to the comeuppance that it deserved. He glared at Ruin once more, calling in the same energy as before. Each blade of grass within his vicinity streamed small particles of green light into the sphere that rapidly formed in between his appendages. The ball of light quickly dwarfed the Cleffa in size and continued to grow, all of Reinbach's anger channeling itself into this one blow. With the sound of a thunderclap, the green beam shot out and engulfed the Baltoy before encasing it in a massive sphere. The green energy collapsed around the helpless top and then shot outwards, exploding with a brilliant flare of light. Large clouds of green gas enveloped the battlefield with the pungent scent of a damp forest. When it dissipated the Baltoy still remained suspended in the air, and the grass around him was tinted black from the energy that had been sapped from it. Panting, Reinbach gave a triumphant grin at his work, only to be interrupted by a quick shudder from Ruin. The Cleffa lightened his grip and the vibration stopped, Ruin still presumably asleep. 


*ROUND END!*

*Team Meursault*  (OO)







*Ruin* the Baltoy
<Levitate> (N/A)
Health: *52%*
Energy: *73%*
Status: +6 ATK. Asleep (Moderate) for 1 more action before severity decrease. 
Conditon: In a passive state. 


*Team surskitty*  (OO)







*Schtolteheim Reinbach III* the Cleffa
<Magic Guard> (M)
@ Soothe Bell
Health: *37%*
Energy: *69%*
Status: +6 ATK
Conditon: Smirking through the pain.​
*Referee's Notes*

Alright, so, interesting round. It would be hard to use Drill Run properly in the air; Baltoy, however, would be somewhat capable of it as it can hover and rotate simultaneously due to psychic energy and all that. However, the psychic interference caused by Telekinesis would throw the aim off considerably. Since Ruin has a stronger psychic affinity (due to being psychic-type), the following were in effect: A 40% chance for Drill Run to hit accurately, a 20% chance for drill run to graze Reinbach and do half-damage, and a 40% chance for the attack to be deflected outright. Only the second Drill run was a affected by this, and it rolled a 37, which allowed it to hit. (I rolled afterwards for Drill Run's base accuracy, for thoroughness.) 
 Using Drill Run without proper grounding cost Ruin 1% extra energy per use. 
I imagine that Telekinesis would need concentration (or at the very least proper eye contact) to stay active, so Secret Power was chosen over Double-Edge. 
Based on what I concluded in my question about telekinesis, I ref it with an initial cost of 1% energy and an upkeep cost of 1% per action. 
 Reflect faded on the second action.  
The first secret power put Ruin to sleep, and the second one was a crit.
Doing 20% damage in one action significantly roused Ruin. 
Sorry for how late this one is, I just recently received my new computer.
 Small side note: I changed the tense on this one, it'll remain in past tense from this point forward. If I have time I'll go back and rewrite the first round. 
Reffings from now on should be more frequent. 

Damage and Energy Calculations
Ruin: Drill Run (16% dmg,- 4%(-1%) eng) ~ Drill Run(hit) (16% dmg, -4%(-1%) eng) ~ Asleep
Reinbach: Telekinesis( -1% eng) ~ Secret Power ( 6% dmg, -4% (-1%) eng) ~ Secret Power(crit) (20% dmg, -4%(-1%) eng) 

*NEXT ROUND:*

surskitty commands
Meursault commands
I ref


----------



## nastypass (Feb 22, 2015)

RespectTheBlade said:


> On a side note, a +6 STAB crit _really hurts_.


Cleffa doesn't get STAB on normal moves. ?_?

EDIT: ehh I don't see any reason to go back and redo the whole round over tense. not that important.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Feb 22, 2015)

Whoops, that was last generation. Let me remove the extra 2% percent of damage.


----------



## nastypass (May 9, 2015)

hey so yeah it's been like 2 and a half months. surskitty has largely dropped off interest in asb, so we'd like to just go ahead and call this a draw now.


----------



## surskitty (May 9, 2015)

Sounds good.  Sorry about that.


----------

